# lizenzfreie Schlümpfe gesucht



## jensen (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach kostenlosen Schlumpflogos. Bei dafont.com habe ich zwar eine Schriftart bestehend aus Schlümpfen gefunden, bekomme aber keine angezeigt.

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich noch schauen kann? Bei brandsoftheworld.com gibts sehr schicke (nach smurf suchen), allerdings darf ich kein Copyright ignorieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Jens


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich bezweifle, dass Du irgendwo einen lizenzfreien Schlumpf bekommst, 
denn die Marke ist ja auch irgendwo eingetragen. Am besten wäre da vielleicht,
dass Du Dir einen Schlumpf nimmst und ihn selber nachzeichnest.
Allerdings kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, ob es sich dann nicht genau so verhält,
als wenn Du einfach so ein Logo runterlädst und benutzt... Das Motiv bleibt im Prinzip erhalten...


----------



## jensen (9. Februar 2005)

Das hab ich mir so in der Art auch schon gedacht. Der Schlumpf ansich ist ja geschützt..   

Aber wenn dieser Font funktionieren würde, wär ich ja aus dem Schneider..
http://www.dafont.com/en/search.php?nq=1&q=smurf

Oder?


----------



## extracuriosity (9. Februar 2005)

Der Font funktioniert. Es sind allerdings nur die Buchstaben A bis M und zwar alle groß belegt.


----------

